
Japan’s lunar orbiter discovers moon cave - cesis
https://www.japantimes.co.jp/news/2017/10/18/national/science-health/japans-lunar-orbiter-discovers-moon-cave-potentially-suitable-use-shelter/
======
DamonHD
But could it hide a filmset to do a new version of the fake moon landings?

This is very much the stuff of some of my childhood sci-fi reading from
several decades ago. We don't nee to reprise "A Fall of Moondust" however...

